# HELP! Is my snail sick???



## BlueSaphire (Nov 3, 2009)

I have a Blue Mystery Snail that I only got about a month ago, he lives with a female betta and usually does fine. But lately I have been noticing he is usually at the bottom of the tank inside his shell. He's not dead because he eventually starting looking for food again but everyday he gets a little less active. He seems to be sleeping but do snails even sleep? Well anyways I am having a lot of trouble finding food for him also; snails usually eat leftover fish food but I probably have the pickiest fish in the world living with him. She is on a strict feeding schedule (I have to MAKE her food) and only eats about once a week. Now there is nothing wrong with the fish physically (maybe a bit mentally though *r2) but that means the snail gets almost no food I originally bought algae wafers but those thinks cloud up and stink up the tank if not vacuumed up in a couple of hours and vegetables always float away before he can reach them. I thought he was okay but now I'm not so sure. I don't think there are any other signs of sickness besides him practically being dead *o2. I can take pictures of him if anyone wants to see them but i'm pretty sure he has no signs of sickness should I put him in a hospital tank away from the fish?? Oh and theres one complication......... the fish he lives with gets extremely lonely, I can't get another fish for her right now and before i got the snail she was very depressed. Now that the snail is there she is happy as can be...so i can't seperate them forever. I'm stuck*J/D* can anyone help me???


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

Maybe your betta is happy because she has someone to pick on? If he opens up and she pecks at him, he will close back up and remain closed, and he will learn to only open up and feed at night when the betta is inactive.

Have you tried using a flash light about an hr or 2 after lights out and see if he is more active then?

Other than that possiblity, is his shell still colorful or does it look duller and thinner? If so, you may need harder water for him. Snails and shrimp require some nutirents like Calcium and Iodine from time to time.


----------



## BlueSaphire (Nov 3, 2009)

Yes, I have checked late at night, he is much bigger than the Betta and she doesn't pick on him at all anyway. I just put him in a temporary hospital tank to observe what he does. His color seems fine and he doesn't seem at all skinny; possibly the Betta takes all the food? Can't figure this one out, I think my Betta really is just happy to have him around I have watched both of them at night and pretty much anytime in the day, and it's the same thing the snail is in his shell and the fish is just swimming around happily or sleeping.


----------



## fishlover2009 (Aug 3, 2009)

It doesn't sound like your snail is sick. Maybe just lazy or sleepy. I too have a female betta and a snail. Snails tend to be nocturnal. Snails do sleep. I would consider putting some powdered calcium in once in a while. It helps keep their shell strong. Even though your fish is on a strict diet maybe you should put in a few fish flakes once in a while just to make sure that its getting enough nutrition. I've had Suzie the fish since July & Sheldon the snail since September of this year & they do seem to enjoy each other company. Good luck & hope your snail get better soon.


----------



## BlueSaphire (Nov 3, 2009)

Well, right now he is either dead or very sick, he has a piece of white goo coming out of his shell and actually feels "hard" (like him not his shell). I'm not sure what to do it's hard to tell if he really is dead but he hasnt moved at all for 2 days.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

The white "goo" is a normal thing for them. I see it all the time. Lethargecy however is something to be concerned about. What are your water parms like? Mystery snails are pretty sensitive.

There's two ways to check if he is still with you.....

1) Try to open the door. If you feel resistance, he is still alive.
2) The best way....sniff test....take him out of the tank and give him a good wiff. You'll definately know he is no longer with you if the smell is WOW bad.


----------



## BlueSaphire (Nov 3, 2009)

Well he does smell WOW bad actually him and his water smelled SO BAD that I nearly threw up! I can still feel the smell at the bottom of my throat even though it was a while ago. EEEWWW!!!!! I will get rid of him as soon as possible ='( and I really thought the little guy was getting better.


----------



## fishlover2009 (Aug 3, 2009)

Sorry that your snail died.


----------



## BlueSaphire (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks  I might get another one soon but probly not.


----------

